

You — Not Your Competitors — Define Your Destiny - acconrad
http://gigaom.com/2011/02/24/you-not-your-competitors-define-your-destiny/

======
fleitz
Sun Tzu: Know thy self, know thy enemy. A thousand battles, a thousand
victories.

~~~
expertio
In chinese: 知己知彼 百战百胜

